# The best Von Karajan box



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Karajan-1960s...id=1412353185&sr=8-1&keywords=von+karajan+60s

http://www.amazon.com/Karajan-1970s...id=1412353185&sr=8-1&keywords=von+karajan+70s

http://www.amazon.com/1980s-Orchest...2353196&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=von+karajan+80s

I have the money for only one box now but i don't know what is the best. Any advice?

PS: Sorry for my english i'm an italian student.

PSS: In italy they have the same price.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I have the 60s box and the 70s symphonies box, but the best one is the EMI Orchestral box. Some of it is mono, but there's an awful lot of great recordings in there. Second would be the 60s box.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

bigshot said:


> I have the 60s box and the 70s symphonies box, but the best one is the EMI Orchestral box. Some of it is mono, but there's an awful lot of great recordings in there. Second would be the 60s box.


I second this. Karajan's best work, in my opinion was with the Philharmonia Orchestra in the 1950's from "Angel Records" (USA), now of course, EMI. His Beethoven and Sibelius from this period were unexcelled by his later performances.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Best von Karajan box? Uhh, his coffin?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the 60's and 70's boxes. Once the price comes down I will buy the 80's box as well.

I would suggest the 60's box because it will probably go out of print first so the prices will continue to go up.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

GGluek said:


> Best von Karajan box? Uhh, his coffin?


It is the only one that truly gives you _all_ of Karajan.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

I also agree with Bigshot and HPowers - The EMI Box with 88CDs is the best to begin with because of all the wonderful Philharmonia/Walter Legge recordings. Then when you can, get the 1960s box - this was the period when he did not record for EMI at all.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd go 60's to start. All stereo and awesome performances.


----------



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

ok thank you so much!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

GGluek said:


> Best von Karajan box? Uhh, his coffin?


You so beat me to this... _DAMN!_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Pip said:


> I also agree with Bigshot and HPowers - The EMI Box with 88CDs is the best to begin with because of all the wonderful Philharmonia/Walter Legge recordings. Then when you can, get the 1960s box - this was the period when he did not record for EMI at all.


Yeah. That's the way I would go. Karajan at his best with Walter Legge providing the guidance.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Actually the best Karajan box may have arguably been Elizabeth Schwarzkopf's.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

One quick note... the 60s box is laid out as original jackets. The EMI box is laid out as CDs. This means that the EMI box has a LOT more music. Something like 20 or 30 percent more than the DGG boxes do, even though the number of CDs are comparable.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Actually the best Karajan box may have arguably been Elizabeth Schwarzkopf's.


Rumor has it Annia Sophie may have boxed him as well, but it was hushed to keep HvK out of the clink...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Triplets said:


> Rumor has it Annia Sophie may have boxed him as well, but it was hushed to keep HvK out of the clink...


And for THAT I am truly envious and jealous. I always swoon over her covers, even though unfortunately I've never been under them.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

GGluek said:


> Best von Karajan box? Uhh, his coffin?


Is it true all Orcs think higher should be lower? Or is that trolls?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

As I recall, Karajan often had soprano Gundula Janowitz singing in his performances. I wonder which box set would have the most works with Janowitz on them?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Florestan said:


> As I recall, Karajan often had soprano Gundula Janowitz singing in his performances. I wonder which box set would have the most works with Janowitz on them?


I would guess the 60s.


----------

